

Enable Safari Web Inspector for iOS5 Simulator - jdavid
http://hiediutley.com/2011/11/22/debugging-ios-apps-using-safari-web-inspector/

======
silverlight
Wow, this is incredibly useful. Great tip!

------
xorglorb
And to only enable this in debug builds, you can do:

    
    
      #ifdef DEBUG
        [NSClassFromString(@"WebView") _enableRemoteInspector];
      #endif

